# Combining Tanks



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I currently have 3 ten gal FW tanks. I purchased a 29 gal tank at Petco today for $29, and would like to combine 2 of my tanks into one. The temps, ph, ammonia, nitrites, etc are the same on both tanks. I would take all the substrate, decorations, water, AC 20 filters, heaters, and fish and put them into this tank. The fish are all compatible btw. The 2 reasons I want to do this is: 1- my angelfish have outgrown their tank, and 2- I know the larger tank would not see the change in ph, ammonia, etc as quickly as the smaller tanks do. I plan on keeping one 10 gal tank for fry and/or as a QT. I'd also like to experiment with live plants in the 10. Will this work without seeing a cycle on the 29 gal tank?


*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can definitely do it,but I cant promise you wont see a mini cycle of sorts.My suggestion is to of course move the filters and substrate as you planned.But also keep some of the water from both tanks for the 29 and i would acclimate the fish as if you just got them too.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Maj. As long as you use the same filters and filter media, along with the same substrate and decorations, as well as some of the water, and acclimate them slowly, the tank shouldn't go through a big cycle. But, as Maj also said, it could go through a mini cycle. You should be able to handle it if it does, with PWC, smaller or fewer feedings and water testing - you sound like you know what you're doing.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I say just set it up as a 4th tank 

lol, jk

yeah if sounds like you've got it under control actually; shouldn't be that difficult! good advice has already been given above


----------

